# What is your opinion?



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

Remember...you are anonymous!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Remember...you are anonymous![/B]



I did vote, but I have a problem with the choices. I am a breeder; however, I think that only dogs of the best quality should be used in a breeding program, so there were two choices for me.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=244456
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, I didn't think about that. THANKS!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree with Fay, even when I get my girl, the first thing I will do is Spay her, Nemo is also Neutered.
I could never breed and I think it takes a wealth of knowledge and a great mentor to be able to do that and of course an exceptional pup..I give these woman alot of credit

Andrea~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i chose the last one "*Breeding is only for top show quality dogs. *" 

if you had to go through what massimo and i have gone through, then you would agree.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

I listen to Bob Barker and always spay or neuter!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> I listen to Bob Barker and always spay or neuter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL








I don't have the knowledge, time, money, space, interest etc.
to try and breed dogs. I'd rather love and spoil them.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Way to much work and time involved for me to breed. The knowledge a good/great breeder must have - has to take years. I just don't have the time or interest. I will leave it to all the great breeders out there.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I listen to Bob Barker and always spay or neuter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Bob would be proud of you Whitney.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am not into breeding either, it's better left to those who know what it's all about and also if Scooby sired a litter I would sue the vet...


----------

